# Magnifier



## Blackie54 (Aug 11, 2014)

I read some were on the forum about a 30 power hand held magnifier sold by Radio Shack. Help, exactly what am I looking for. I bought  a 60-100 power microscope type an it was way to strong.HELP.


----------



## jingo (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00533VJSG?cache=2f3f7143c6b764e4a17d0d26da439cdc&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&qid=1407813644&sr=8-9#ref=mp_s_a_1_9[/ame]

You want a lighted jewellers loop. 20X is just enough to see trics on the bud. 30x is about as powerful a magnification you can hold steady while on the plant.

60x is as much as I can hold steady if the bud is laying on a table and I'm well braced.


----------



## Mysticaljewlz12 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been using a microscope made by Uncle Milton and I love it I don't think I would go back to doing it any other way!!! I just plug it into the laptop. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Uncle-Milton-MegaView-TV-Microscope/dp/B0017T5DKK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1407817223&sr=8-2&keywords=uncle+milton+microscope[/ame]


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

Why put yourself thru some much undue anxiety and stress, in time you will learn that a plant rarely goes all amber trics all at once , but 20% here and there, 20% clear on Monday by Wednesday is 20% pale yellow, by Friday 20% lite amber, etc etc...learn to judge at 10 feet like the pros ...and study


----------



## stonakai (Sep 19, 2014)

I have the same microscope you got I didnt like it either. CHeck for phone apps some are nice. I use Cozy Magnifier and microscope free app.  you get nice pics and can zoom in on the trichs. THe image is better then i can post I had to edit it to less pixels 

View attachment resize.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2014)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Magnifier-Magnifying-Illumination-Detecting/dp/B00BB92IK4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411137303&sr=8-2&keywords=eye+loupe+60x[/ame]


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine is a 60x-100x and I love it. 

It's also good for tripping out on all the gross stuff you can find on your hands when high...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2014)

stonakai said:


> I have the same microscope you got I didnt like it either. CHeck for phone apps some are nice. I use Cozy Magnifier and microscope free app. you get nice pics and can zoom in on the trichs. THe image is better then i can post I had to edit it to less pixels


 
 While that is an amazing picture, the magnification is not really strong enough to check the color of the trichs.

 I don't really like the 60-100 either, preferring the 30X.  However the 60-100 is not too strong.  How are you attempting to use it?


----------

